# How to keep gerbils happy :P



## spud's_mum (Jan 19, 2016)

Step one:

TUBEZZZZ 



Step two:

Lots of bedding! 



Step three:

Millet and sunflower seeds 





Step four:

Sand bathes 



Step five:

LOTS OF FOOD!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 20, 2016)

What a pair of happy, lucky gerbils Pip and squeak are!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jan 20, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> What a pair of happy, lucky gerbils Pip and squeak are!


Hehe thank you


----------

